# Location Location Location



## scott123 (Dec 6, 2004)

This isn't a huge problem, but within the last couple months my location vanished. When I went back to fix it, all I get is pull down menus that give me flags.

I don't want flags.  I want my location in a text format like it used to be.  I see other members who have their location in text form.

How do I go about typing in my location?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 9, 2004)

That is a pain scott ... I prefer the old (text) method, too. The fields are still there ... but it's not a type in the text field anymore .. they changed it to a "select from a list" thing.


----------

